# Skid Steers



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

What is the best skid steer out there is every one like the bobcat the best or the new john deere .I think that the new deers are the best out there. what is every one else's opinion?


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*BOBCAT*

The only time I used anything besides a Bobcat as far as ss's go, it was a CASE and I hated it, it ran like crap. I won't blame it on case though, I'll blame it on the rental house. Case has made some good heavy equipment, so I'm sure they're skid steers are satisfactory.

We have all Bobcat's in our Fleet here.

1 553
1 773
2 863
1 873

and a 324 mini-excavator.

3 of the loaders have the old foot controls and 2 have the new hand controls.

I really like the new hand controls. When I'm running a skid for a while and my legs get tired I like to stretch them without thinking and it ends up sending my bucket in the air! The hand controls are a lot better on rough terrain too, where your feet might hit the pedals by mistake.

We've had great luck with our Bobcat fleet, can't realy complain about anything. Some of you may have seen the pic on my website of me with the 863 (I think) stuck in a swamp when I was digging out some contaminated soil. I had it in the mud over the back engine compartment door and filling up inside the cab. The machine never stalled or even hessitated. After a good pressure washing, its good as new!

We've been using our skid steers and mini excavator more than our larger equipment because lately we've been doing a lot of confined area work and road work. The small streets in Germany can't accomodate a backhoe with out closing down the road, so with the mini and a loader with the dump hopper attatchment we can get away with leaving our roads open while we work.

Lately, in all the construction and heavy equip. magazines they're has been a ton of articles on the benefits of theese smaller machines. Today especially because worksites and neighborhoods are getting congested with all the building going on and a lot of the time, all your going to be able to squeeze into some of these places are a mini or a skid steer.

I posted this elsewhere I think in the lawn care forum, but we have ALL the attatchments melroe makes, and a couple of home made ones, so if anyone has any questions, let me know. I'll be posting the pics of our skid steers and all the attatchments on my site in the next 1-2 weeks or so when I get the time.


----------



## tjg (Jan 24, 2000)

Cat320, you asked me in the Comm. forumn if I got the G series, yes I did get the new G-series and I did look at a used New Holland that was at the White Star(Bobcat dealer), didn't really like it it was to old and rough, also looked at a 1993 7753 Bobcat w/1400hrs in good shape but for about $70.00 more dollars a month a could get a NEW 773 Bobcat w/ a 3year/3000hrs warranty that changed my mind,could easliy pay for itself if something major(motor)would have gone out of the used machine.The dealership was not pushy in any way and there is two of their company dealerships within 1hr or where I bought it they are 2hrs. away but my salesman comes up here 2-3days a week and said anything I wanted to rent or demo he would deliver. Guido how do the tracks work on this machines.You said you had everything or about, this was one thing I would like to have along w/ the tree shears. One other reason was the rebate or discount of $4700.00 that helped.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

New Holland here guys, 2 555 skid steers, one 783, one LS190, and one 270 John Deere. We have had some problem with the JD the tourque tube at the rear of the loader twisted and cracked, fixed under warrantee, but still worried about it.

Looking at replacing the two 555 New Hollands this year, with LS160's they both have over 6000 hrs on them, the pins are getting loose and costs more to repin and bush them.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

We run a Case 90xt,when we bought it I did a demo on a JD and I thought it could be the worst machine I had ever run.I was actually sore after a days worth of use.There is another excavating contractor in our town who uses deere and he was so mad after he got his new machine I think he made them do some mods to another machine until he was satisfied.The bobcats I ran were well priced and seemed to be a quality machine, but did not have the options I wanted.I have never run a New Holland but I do not like the long tale swing on them.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Jd and New Holland are about the same on the tail swing same as with the Bobcat 873.


----------



## AK Snow (Sep 28, 2000)

I've had a Cat 236 skid steer for about 2 months now - so far I'm real happy with it. In size, weight, and lift capacity it sort of falls in somewhere between the bobcat 700 and 800 series machines. Price-wise the local Cat dealer was willing to beat the Bobcat and Case dealer by several thousand dollars on comparable machines - I'm told this is because Cat is still fairly new to skid steers and are trying get some market penetration. If you're on the market, they're worth checking out.

Alaska Dave


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

I won't get into my favorite skid steer, but will just mention if anyone has gotten there latest issue of Northern Tool and Equipment and seen that they are now selling used bobcat skidsteer units. They have 753 for 9999.00 w/less than 2000 hrs, and also 853, 873, and newer 1997 753 too's.

Not sure how well they are going to sell, but just thought it was interesting. Look like they are selling 'floor' models, ie. ones with solid tires, uses for shop/indoor work. Always was interested in their refurbished forklifts, so wonder if they plan on working on the same deal with bobcats.

steveair


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

steveair-

I saw that also, i was looking at construction attachments and on the top of the page they have like 6 skidsteer models. I don't know how many they have, but they probably bought them all from a company and fixed them up a little. they didn't mention aux. hydraulics.


Bryan


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

*New Holland*

I think the New Holland is the best, I've spent alot of time on the Lx865. The Superboom is the best, I've also run John Deere and Bobcats a couple times but I like the New Holland the best. The John Deere that I ran was identicle to the New Holland.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Alot of your preference has to do with the type of work you do.I do alot of digging and grading and find that the long wheel base of some of the heavy lift units really tear up the ground when doing alot of turning.Also the boom configurations cut down on visability, and the tail swing can hamper production in tight areas.If I was laying sod or loading and unloading land scaping blocks there is no question I would want something diffrent.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Digger, we do a lot of dirt work and find that the longer wheelbase helps in giving a better finish grade. But for digging you can't beat a shorter unit, the 863 and the XT90 are some of the best machines for this type of work.


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

I'd have to agree with digger. Different machines for different jobs. I like New Holland's Super Boom for lifting and they have the best lifting capacity (I think). Bobcat does make a bigger machine (873) that is about like a New Holland and would be great for a big sod job or finish grading. Longer wheelbase = better grading. But for like landscaping where dig and carry is an issue and space requirements, Bobcat would be my choice. I don't think you can beat their 753's. Best little machines on the market in my opinion. I don't think that Cat has really figured out what they're doing with their skidsteers. I think over time they will but right now they are just swimming in the ocean of competition.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Skid steer Lifting:
Case XT95=3000 lbs (factory ratings)
New Holland LS190=2800
Case XT90=2800
John Deere 270=2600
Case XT85=2600
New Holland LS180=2400
Bobcat 873=2400
only one I know I'm missing is the Bobcat 963
but didn't look at machines weighing over 8000 lbs

Over here for landscaping (Chicago area) New Holland out sells the other three combined

[Edited by paul on 12-07-2000 at 10:42 PM]


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

For whats its worth MPT is running a test with urethane bucket edges. If you would like to be part of that test with low intro priceing, give me a call at 860-859-0739 and I will give you details.
Dino


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Come on people lets keep this thread going!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like it might be fun


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcat makes the best skid steers Period. I will only buy bobcats. Since they are super easy to work on. They run forever. Only other machine I would even consider is the Gehl 7810 since bobcat doesn't make a machine of its magitude yet.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah For skid-steers and compact tracks, We're bobcat all the way. Never had a problem with them, we still have an old 742 gas job that we use in the yard., that runs like new.
Compact Excavators on the other hand, they just don't seem to have the right size for us.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

personally i run a gehl 6635.... almost all the old ss here are bobcat and the majority of the new ones bought are Gehl, several contractors have the Gehl/Tachuci tracked...my friend has a wheeled 120hp Gehl, it is one nice machine only downside is they cost around $50k so IMO i think Gehl is the best..


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;388642 said:


> Bobcat makes the best skid steers Period. I will only buy bobcats. Since they are super easy to work on. They run forever. Only other machine I would even consider is the Gehl 7810 since bobcat doesn't make a machine of its magitude yet.


The Gehl 7810 is impreasive but Bobcat made 2 machines that were bigger 20 years ago. and they do last a long time I have 3 of them that are still running that are 28 years old with over 10,000 hours on each. in the 26 years I have owened these machines I have spent less then $1000 on repairs on 2 of them and replaced the motor $4600 on the third. Bought all 3 of them used and if bobcat ever comes out with another one like these I will buy a new one. I figure the price would be someware around the $80K mark.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Dwan;388696 said:


> The Gehl 7810 is impreasive but Bobcat made 2 machines that were bigger 20 years ago. and they do last a long time I have 3 of them that are still running that are 28 years old with over 10,000 hours on each. in the 26 years I have owened these machines I have spent less then $1000 on repairs on 2 of them and replaced the motor $4600 on the third. Bought all 3 of them used and if bobcat ever comes out with another one like these I will buy a new one. I figure the price would be someware around the $80K mark.


that's impressive! i'd stick with bc too


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to say that I still like new holland. I looked at alot of machines this spring (NH.deere gehl bobcat) and I am sticking with nh. I like the vertical lift and geometry of their chasis. The low profile makes it really stable on hills. I took a serious look at the deere but I wanted a mid size machine with a 2-speed trans. I ordered a L175 w/2 speed,hydo mt.plate,72" bucket,4 way flashers. The only problem is the L175 is in high demand since it is a new model. I found out today that I won't get my new machine until mid-may. My dealer said that since it's a new model they can't get any other dealers to do a trade. Oh well it will be worth the wait.


----------



## BigTruckNuts (Dec 5, 2006)

Mustang 2070 here,

tons of power, would be better if it was high flow but I found it for cheap!!


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

I have been an operator for 15 years now. I have never been on a better skid steer then the CAT 252 2 speeds. I own 2 of them one with Loegering tracks and one with tires. I have found them far superior then any others.


----------



## js580sl (Nov 6, 2005)

we have a Gehl CTL 60 and its an amazing machine. As far as rubber tired, Id go Case gehl or deere.


----------

